# Group A Plastics (mattresses)



## mtlogcabin (Oct 6, 2011)

Mt State ammendment

(38) Subsection 903.2.7, condition #4 is deleted and replaced with the following: "A Group M occupancy is used for the display and sale of upholstered furniture which exceeds 2500 square feet of display and sale area."

*2012 IBC*

*903.2.7 Group M. *

An _automatic sprinkler system_ shall be provided throughout buildings containing a Group M occupancy where one of the following conditions exists:

1. A Group M _fire area_ exceeds 12,000 square feet (1115 m2).

2. A Group M _fire area_ is located more than three stories above grade plane.

3. The combined area of all Group M _fire areas_ on all floors, including any mezzanines, exceeds 24,000 square feet (2230 m2).

4. A Group M occupancy used for the display and sale of upholstered furniture or mattresses exceeds 5,000 square feet (464 m2)

I have a proposed 2,900 sq ft store displaying beds (mattresses) The architect is proposing a 510 sq ft 1 hour rated room to reduce the display area thus eliminating the sprinkler require in Mt. The room would be used as a "temporary" room for the wharehouse to drop off the mattresses for the customer to pick up the next day. They would be stored on there sides thus no storage above 6 ft.

Question how much Group A plastic is allowed below 6 ft before sprinklering is required? In other words can someone explain Section 2303.7.4 Limited quantities of Group A plastics in mixed commodities to me in laymens terms.


----------



## north star (Oct 6, 2011)

*$ $ $ $*

Have you looked at Figure 2303.7.4?.....Seems to have a range as determined

by per centages or weight......I'm looking in the 2006 edition of the IFC.

Section 2304.2 requests to have an engineered analysis performed.

*$ $ $ $*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 6, 2011)

2303.6 clasiffies foam mattresses as a high hazard commodity. Most commodities have exceptions to sprinklering if kept below certain amounts. I can't find anything for foam mattesses /high hazard commodities. With the 2012 allowing 5,000 sg ft of display area will the storage area require a sprinkler system? If so it would make the 5,000 sq ft exception for sales and display area a mute point.

2303.6 High-hazard commodities.

High-hazard commodities are high-hazard products presenting special fire hazards beyond those of Class I, II, III or IV. Group A plastics not otherwise classified are included in this class. Examples of high-hazard commodities include, but are not limited to, the following:

Mattresses, foam rubber or foam plastics


----------



## north star (Oct 6, 2011)

** * * **

From the 2006 IFC, Table 2306.2, ...for High Hazard Commodities

seems to be indicating that an approved type of sprinkler system

is required for "public accessible" areas between 501-2,500 sq. ft.

Thoughts...

** * * **


----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you have a group a plastic????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 6, 2011)

Lets see if my hermenutics is correct on this

2006 IFC

2303.6 High-hazard commodities.

High-hazard commodities are high-hazard products presenting special fire hazards beyond those of Class I, II, III or IV. Group A plastics not otherwise classified are included in this class. Examples of high-hazard commodities include, but are not limited to, the following:

Mattresses, foam rubber or foam plastics

Mattresses are NOT a Group "A" plastic they are a High Hazard Commodity

TABLE 2306.2

GENERAL FIRE PROTECTION AND LIFE SAFETY REQUIREMENTS

High Hazard 0-500 sq ft Sprinklers not required Maximium pile dimension 50 ft

Storage room has to be 500 sq ft or less with no dimension greater than 50 ft 

2006 IBC

307.5 High-hazard Group H-3.

Includes mattresses

2006 IBC

TABLE 508.3.3

REQUIRED SEPARATION OF OCCUPANCIES (HOURS)

M to H-3 requires 2-hour seperation for non-sprinkled buildings

Mt State ammendment

(38) Subsection 903.2.7, condition #4 is deleted and replaced with the following: "A Group M occupancy is used for the display and sale of upholstered furniture which exceeds 2500 square feet of display and sale area."

No sprinklers required for a 2 hour H-3 storage room not exceeding 500 sq ft and a 2,500 sq ft display of upholstered furniture in a single building/tenant space.


----------



## imhotep (Oct 6, 2011)

A heremeneuticist then?


----------



## north star (Oct 7, 2011)

** * * **

Hermeneutics - [hur-m_uh_-*noo*-tiks, -*nyoo*-] -noun

1. the science of interpretation, esp. of the Scriptures

2. the branch of theology that deals with the principles of Biblical exegesis

With regard to the applicable code sections, I believe that you have it!   



*& & & &*


----------



## cda (Oct 7, 2011)

""""""""1. the science of interpretation, esp. of the Scriptures"""""

You know I have heard mystical references to the "" I codes """ as the bible


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 7, 2011)

I think there is a difference between a few beds on floor display horizontally as in a bedroom, and a room filled with mattresses on their side or end.  Much different fuel loading and potential for fire spread.

I think, to avoid sprinklers, you have to require separated uses.  Sounds like your on the right track and at the upper limit of what you can allow without sprinklers.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 9, 2011)

A new regulation, 16 CFR Part 1633 governing the flammability of mattresses was recently issued.  This regulation is meant to reduce fire spread from someone falling asleep while smoking in bed.  Sometimes warehouse occupancies will site this regulation indicating the higher sprinkler designs do not apply. Tyco conducted a small scale test at UL to test what affect if any the regulation has on the fire protection requirements. Based on the test results the fire retardant in the mattress had no affect on the fire and the fire was very intense.

They burned a single row rack of the mattresses stored in the vertical position, based on the report they issued it burned more then what a exposed non-expanded plastic would produce but less then a exposed expanded plastic. So when you hear the owners say BUT the government says they will not burn, do not believe it!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

U.S. Fire Administration TOPICAL FIRE RESEARCH SERIES

Volume 2, Issue 17 February 2002

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/tfrs/v2i17-508.pdf

Mattress and Bedding Fires in Residential Structures

FINDINGS

Each year, an estimated 20,800 fires are attributed to mattress/bedding fires. These fires cause 2,200 injuries, 380 fatalities, and $104 million in property loss.

Injuries and deaths from mattress/bedding fires are more than twice those from all residential structure fires.

Children playing and smoking are the leading causes of mattress/bed-ding fires, each at 25%.

Cigarettes are the leading form of ignition (26%) in mattress/ bedding fires, but lighters and matches combined account for 31%. Most (83%) of these fires start in the bedroom.

More than two-thirds of injuries in mattress/bedding fires occur to per-sons attempting fire control. Fatalities most often occur (43%) to per-sons who are sleeping.

Smoke alarms either were not present or did not operate in 62% of mattress/bedding fires.

Sources: NFPA and NFIRS

Mattresses manufactured today are much safer than they once were. In 1973, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) enacted the Federal Mattress Flammability Standard, which required mattresses to resist ignition from smoldering cigarettes and other small flames.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

Based on the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) rules, Mattresses are not as dangerous as other upholstered furniture.


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Based on the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) rules, Mattresses are not as dangerous as other upholstered furniture.


I feel a little better knowing this but I'm still going to try talking the monster that lives under my son's bed into giving up cigarettes.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 9, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Based on the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) rules, Mattresses are not as dangerous as other upholstered furniture.


OK to sleep on BUT NOT when they are stored in a warehouse!!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I feel a little better knowing this but I'm still going to try talking the monster that lives under my son's bed into giving up cigarettes.


The monster that uses cigarettes is usually the parents.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

If the mattresses are fire retardant and the other upholstered furniture is not, then Mattresses are not as dangerous as other upholstered furniture even when they are stored in a warehouse.


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> If the mattresses are fire retardant and the other upholstered furniture is not, then Mattresses are not as dangerous as other upholstered furniture even when they are stored in a warehouse.


I wonder which is worse, the occasional fire or being swathed in fire retardant for six hours every night?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I wonder which is worse, the occasional fire or being swathed in fire retardant for six hours every night?


You hit the hammer with the nail, Fourteen of the products contained the flame retardant TCEP, which the State of California describes as a cancer-causing agent.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 9, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I wonder which is worse, the occasional fire or being swathed in fire retardant for six hours every night?


Guess it is time to go back to straw beds, and wood chairs -)


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2011)

In my youth, the volunteer fire dept. planned a demonstration of fire fighting techniques.  There was a three story Victorian on a property where a fire station was planned.  The house was stuffed with old mattresses so as to produce an audacious burning building.  The night of the Fireman's Ball, a group of malcontents soaked the mattresses with gasoline and lit it up.  That was more fire than the malcontents or the fire dept. expected.   Doors and windows were across the street along with a bunch of drunk volunteer firemen.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> Guess it is time to go back to straw beds, and wood chairs -)


Non-flammable straw beds, and wood chairs?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

mattresses with gasoline?

So therefore all mattresses are hazardous


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 9, 2011)

> I feel a little better knowing this but I'm still going to try talking the monster that lives under my son's bed into giving up cigarettes.


Not just cigarettes.......had a case back in the 80's where a fatality was found on the bed and the ignition source was arch from a an 18g light-weight extension cord that a bed frame leg was impinging.  The arch ignited the plastic insulation which served as a wick until it ignited the sheets and spread to the underside of the matress.  The elderly man could not escape and was found where he layed.


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 9, 2011)

Had a similar incident without the fatality. Dog crate next  to the bed caused the bed frame to short the cord. luckily(?) no one home including the dog. The incident was investigated as arson till the wire was found.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Oct 9, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Based on the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) rules, Mattresses are not as dangerous as other upholstered furniture.


Not really. A major issue with this section is understanding the fire test specified in 16 CFR Part 1633. This is only a test for ignition resistance. Essentially, one takes a cigarette, ignites it, and places on the mattress. If the fire doesn’t spread beyond a 2 ½ inch radius, the mattress is deemed fire safe. During the debates for the 2012 IFC that changed all of the sprinkler requirements in Group F-1, M and S-1 occupancies, it was pointed out that mattress manufacturers comply with the CPSC requirement by essentially providing a fire-resistant slip cover.  Insurance Engineer is right is that taking a stack of mattresses constructed from foam plastics still behaves as a High Hazard commodity and is properly classified as a Group A plastic under the requirements in IFC Chapter 23.

MT Log Cabin points out a clear issue of the lack of continuity between the High Piled Storage provisions in the 2009 IFC and the Chapter 9 requirements. The problem is partially solved in the 2012 because that code specifically states “upholstered furniture and mattresses.” A disconnect between Chapter 32 (the new Chapter number in the 2012 IFC) and Chapter 9 remains.

Another thing I read in Stuckey’s book on the Changes to the 2012 IFC is that the requirements are not based on fire area but occupancy area. He indicates this may make enforcement more difficult because it conflicts with fire area approach.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2011)

Oldfieldguy said:
			
		

> Not really. A major issue with this section is understanding the fire test specified in 16 CFR Part 1633. This is only a test for ignition resistance. Essentially, one takes a cigarette, ignites it, and places on the mattress. If the fire doesn’t spread beyond a 2 ½ inch radius, the mattress is deemed fire safe. ...


Consumer Product Safety Commission 16 CFR Part 1633

Standard for the Flammability (Open Flame) of Mattress Sets; Final Rule

http://www.cpsc.gov/businfo/frnotices/fr06/mattsets.pdf

Consumer Product Safety Commission

Standard for the Flammability (Cigarette Ignition Resistance) of Mattresses and Matress Pads

Flammability Standard 16 CFR 1632 (FF 4-72)

http://www.cpsc.gov/businfo/testmatt.pdf


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 10, 2011)

This sounds a lot like discussions (arguements) back in the early 1970s.  Plastic foam was getting to be more popular, and was sometimes exposed on the interior, especially in storage or industrial buildings.  Manufacturers claimed their plastic was fire-resistant based on ASTM tests that were meant for small consumer products, where a cigarette lighter (this was back when there were more smokers than non-smokers) wouldn't ignite the piece of plastic.  Unfortunately, once a fire got a lot larger than a cigarette lighter flame it would ignite the foam plastic, which would burn furiously and produce lots of smoke.  This is why the requirement for 1/2" gypsum board or an equivalent thermal barrier was adopted.

Flammability tests based on dropped cigarettes have no relation to how fast something will burn once a larger ignition source sets it on fire.


----------

